# Besiege: Zeigt her eure Killermaschinen!



## Bunny_Joe (4. Februar 2015)

Hi PCGH!

Seit einigen Tagen ist "Besiege", ein Belagerungssimulationsspiel, bei Steam und co. zu haben und es fallen vor allem die coolen Belagerungsmaschinen auf.

Ich wollte mal einen thread aufmachen, wo wir unsere Kreationen zeigen können^^

Hier meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die beiden "Vorrichtungen" lassen sich übrigens unabhängig voneinander nach unten und oben schwingen, die 6 Kanonen sind auch individuell feuerbar)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Panzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mini-Bomber xD



Postet doch mal eure "Monströsitäten"


----------

